# The end is nigh!



## alzverg (Dec 20, 2012)

*THE END IS NIGH! *massive kernel panic** :x

 I am here cowering behind a FreeBSD box (cause if it'll survive the apocalypse, it'll run FreeBSD for sure! ). Feel free to drop a few tips about surviving in the post-apocalyptic wasteland with only your trusty BSD at hand! :e


----------



## zspider (Dec 20, 2012)

Build a faraday cage around your FreeBSD systems and disconnect them from the internet and power until the events subside, after the nuclear war, FreeBSD will lead.


----------



## sossego (Dec 20, 2012)

I shall have coffee.


----------



## _martin (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess something good came out of this "end of the world" stuff .. I learnt a new word - _nigh_ :stud


----------



## kpa (Dec 20, 2012)

Stock up on tinfoil and duct tape.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 20, 2012)

Nigh-invulnerability belt anyone.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 21, 2012)

Interesting read...http://www.disastercountdown.com/event/y2k38/:


> Changing the settings fixed the problem â€” making it, I suppose, a pretty minor blip on the doomsday radar. But it's never too soon to stock up on rice and cans of water.



A good source of news like above is contributed by RISK Digest.

RISK Digest web archive query=unix.


----------



## kkt (Dec 21, 2012)

alzverg said:
			
		

> *THE END IS NIGH! *massive kernel panic** :x
> 
> I am here cowering behind a FreeBSD box (cause if it'll survive the apocalypse, it'll run FreeBSD for sure! ). Feel free to drop a few tips about surviving in the post-apocalyptic wasteland with only your trusty BSD at hand! :e



Doomsday isn't all that near.  25 years and 4 weeks, give or take a day.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Haha, nice one!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 21, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> I shall have coffee.




For the first time?


----------



## Uniballer (Dec 21, 2012)

kkt said:
			
		

> Doomsday isn't all that near.  25 years and 4 weeks, give or take a day.



Not if time_t is a 64-bit type.


----------



## sossego (Dec 22, 2012)

I've had my daily coffee and I am still alive.


----------

